# chew bones?



## racerdj944 (Feb 19, 2013)

What age can you start giving chew bones to puppies? Also what kind do you use? I have heard elk antler, but when I read about them it warns against splintering. Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

We used deer antler from week 8 on. It never splintered on us, and eventually he just wore it down to a golf ball size nub. We threw it away then. Didn't want him from choking on it. It took a year to get to that point, and it saved us through the sharkies Stage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerdj944 (Feb 19, 2013)

MikoMN said:


> We used deer antler from week 8 on. It never splintered on us, and eventually he just wore it down to a golf ball size nub. We threw it away then. Didn't want him from choking on it. It took a year to get to that point, and it saved us through the sharkies Stage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



THANKS! We are in full on Turbo Sharky mode! Trying everything we can.


----------



## racerdj944 (Feb 19, 2013)

*chew bone*



racerdj944 said:


> THANKS! We are in full on Turbo Sharky mode! Trying everything we can.



I purchased an Elk horn from our local pet supply store ($10), and what a difference in the Sharky attacks. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

We used water buffalo horns. They're similar to antlers but little softer I think? They're made of the same thing as nails so it can smell kinda funky when he chews it but we got it because we didn't want to crack his puppy teeth. Took about 4 months to get a new one and he loves it. I've been thinking about buying antlers though. 

Oh and we also have the beef thigh bone (that usually have marrow in them), some pet stores even sell them filled with peanut butter or some kinda flavored thing. He loves that too


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Elk antlers worked great for my now 10 month old girl too, but **** I cringed at both the sound and the thought of damage to the wood floors when it fell off the couch lol. I also used those bacon flavored wishbone chew toys and still do. And believe it or not, another thing that worked wonders was an old pair of polyester shorts! lol She'd chew on those babies for hours and there still isn't a significant hole!


----------

